# Automatic cursor placement



## Zaroou (Jan 13, 2002)

I'm making a website on frontpage and have added a search page. I know there is a html code to make the cursor automatically position itself in the form field, but I don't know whether it is beacuse I am using frames or because I'm using Frontpage's search facillity (which is some webot thing so it doesn't have any tags in the html code), I can't find the code I need.

Is there a code to make the cursor position itself when using frames? Thanks for your help.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

the solution is to not use frames...they are awful...many browsers dont support them and search engines ignore them...use a table instead...it provides the same effect


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

To get the coursor to load into a form field you need to use onLoad event with a function.

and in the body tag


----------

